# The 30 Year Evolution of Canon EOS Cameras Visualised



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 24, 2017)

```
<p>The Canon EOS system was introduced in March of 1987, and <a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTECduYfWnI">Digital Camera Warehouse</a> and compiled a visual history of all EOS SLR/DSLRs since the first EOS 650 35mm SLR all the way to the latest EOS 77D from Canon.</p>
<p>Over 70 EOS cameras have been released, how many have you owned?</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## PhotographerJim (Apr 24, 2017)

I've owned 5, and still own all of them.

EOS Rebel 2000 35mm
EOS Elan 7n 35mm
EOS 20D
EOS 6D
EOS 7D mk2


----------



## davidcl0nel (Apr 24, 2017)

They should compare the cameras of the same range afterwards... so you would see the small changes between 1D ... and 1DX2 and so on.
So its nice to see not so well-known models, but as an "evolution" useless...


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2017)

Started 2008:
1. 40d
2. 60d
3. 7d
4. 5d II
5. 5d III
6. 1Dx...was my last Canon body

Now...100% FF mirrorless ;D


----------



## Joe M (Apr 24, 2017)

Elan 7n
20D
40D
7D (x2)

5D
5DIII(x2)

Current is only the 5DIIIs. Of the past cameras I had, I miss the 40D the most.


----------



## tron (Apr 24, 2017)

EOS 620
EOS 600
EOS RT
EOS 50E
EOS 1N (x2)
EOS 40D 
EOS 5DMkII 
EOS 5DMkIII (x2) 
EOS 7DMkII
EOS 5DMkIV


----------



## lo lite (Apr 24, 2017)

I started in 1984 with a Praktica MTL 5B …

2002 EOS 33
2010 EOS 5D Mk II
2013 EOS 5D Mk III

and

2015 EOS 5 QD (no "D", just the old grand daddy of the modern 5D Series), bought on Ebay


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2017)

EOS 40D 
EOS 7D
EOS 5D MkII 
EOS 5D MkIII 
EOS 1DX
EOS 1DX II


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 24, 2017)

Old film EOS film camera (no clue what the name was)
Rebel 35mm
D60
10D
30D
50D
7D
5D Mark 2
5D Mark 3

That's not including any of my large format, medium format, and pre EOS canon cameras


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 24, 2017)

EOS Rebel T3i
EOS 7D
EOS 7D Mark II
Started in 2012


----------



## ykn123 (Apr 24, 2017)

2004: 350D
40D
50D
5DMII (2x)
7DMII

these i still own:
5DMIII (2x)
5DMiV
1DsMIII
1DM4
1DX (2x)


----------



## jhpeterson (Apr 24, 2017)

Not quite as many as I thought, only 17 different models. But, since I've had multiple copies of several of these, my total must be closing in on 70.

EOS 620
EOS 630
EOS 650
EOS 1
EOS 1N
EOS 3
EOS 1V
EOS 20D
EOS 1D
EOS 1DS
EOS 5D Mk II
EOS 6D
EOS 7D
EOS 1D Mk III
EOS 1DS Mk III
EOS 1DX
EOS 1DC


----------



## magarity (Apr 24, 2017)

The cross branded Kodak digital cameras were terrifyingly huge.

I used Minolta film cameras until about 2005 when I sold it all and went to Canon digital.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 24, 2017)

I stared with a Eos 650

650
33
300D
20D
5D
40D
5DII
7D
5DIII


----------



## Crosswind (Apr 24, 2017)

(Excluding some Pentax and Minolta cameras in my list):

EOS 40D (2-3 years?)
EOS 600D (2-3 years?)
EOS 5D mk 1 (a few weeks)
EOS 6D (~ 3 years)
EOS 100D/SL1 (a day - for testing)
EOS M10 (a few months - and then I gave it to my mum ;D )
EOS M3 (a day - for testing)
EOS M5 (since Jan 2017)

I'm not quite sure if I will ever go back to FF or stay with APS-C, but I will remain within Canon's mirrorless family (pretty sure about that)!


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 25, 2017)

I have only owned two, and they are still in my possession. A 50D and a 7D. Now that I'm back to working and having a salary, I have my aim set for a third Canon EOS - going for my first FF. It just takes a few more months...


----------



## Jopa (Apr 25, 2017)

My history doesn't start with Canon 

Sony A99 (sold)
Sony A7r + Sony A7 (sold)
Sony A7II (sold) 
Sony A7rII (sold)
Canon 5dsR
Canon 1dxII


----------



## Zv (Apr 25, 2017)

My history of Canon started relatively recently (*curently own)

Canon 550D / t2i
Canon 7D
Canon 5D MkII
Canon EOS M*
Canon 6D*
Canon EOS M2*

What will be my 7th I wonder? Or will I end it here? I'm quite happy with what I have. Out of all the 5D MkII and 6D have been my faves with the M2 close second.


----------



## SeppOz (Apr 25, 2017)

EOS IX
20D
600D
7D
M
M2
M3
5D mkIII
more recently another brand mirrorless


----------



## Tom W (Apr 25, 2017)

Elan
10D
30D
40D
5D
5D2
5D3
5D4
6D
1D2
1D3 (briefly)
2 or 3 Rebels
70D
80D
7D
7D II

A lot of buying and selling over the years.


----------



## rrcphoto (Apr 25, 2017)

T90
Elan IIe
EOS-3
SL1, 300D, 350D
20,30,40,50D
7D
5D,5D Mark II, 5D Mark III
EOS M, M2, M3,M5

Damn.. More than I thought.


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 25, 2017)

20D / gave it away to family members, greate machine combined with the EF-S 60 Macro lens
40D / 2x - one goes to family members next month
33 / never really used but use for BW film is "scheduled"
600D / great for time lapse moview with MagicLantern
EOS M / great to have with you (nearly) all the time
5D classic / 2x - cheap way to go into full frame. Each pixel has valuable information (with good lens & technique)!

EDIT:
By the way nice movie to see evolution and radiation of camera models. Well represented by a weird numbering scheme!


----------



## timmy_650 (Apr 25, 2017)

Canon 550D / T2i
Canon 1D
Canon 40D
Canon 6D

I still have them all.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice little video clip from Digital Camera Warehouse. Thank you.
It would have been really cool if they also used morphing cross-fade for it.
(although this is even older than the 30 years of EOS  )

My personal history:
Having my father used the old Canon MF (FTb, AE-1) systems and my brother a T90 I was already pro Canon. 
But I was impressed by the first mechanical AF systems of Minolta and Nikon and didn't like the bulgy and plastic mount approach of the first EOS consumer lenses. 
And as Minolta was starting to get into financial troubles I made my choice and fell to the "dark side" 

My lineup:

Nikon F-601 (first camera, still my own)
*long run no use having no time*
Fuji E900 (first digital camera)
5D2 (sold)
5D3
100D

to be continued... 8)


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Apr 25, 2017)

It is cool to read through all of your evolutions with Canon!

EOS 1N-HS (still own)
EOS 1V-HS (sold to finance digital)
EOS D30 (sold)
EOS 10D (sold)
EOS 20D (well used! and still own..?)
EOS 5D Mark II (still own)
EOS 1DS Mark III (still own)

What is next? Either 5D iv or 1DC...? (Or just wait for 1DX III to come out to buy the 1DX II, hah!)
Happy shooting y'alls!


----------



## tomscott (Apr 25, 2017)

Started in 2004

300V 2004 still have
350D 2005 given to family member
40D 2007 given to family member
7D 2012 Sold (didn't get on with it)
5DMKIII 2012 Stolen
7DMKII 2015 Still have

Deciding on a new steed to replace the 5DMKIII


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2017)

This made me think!!

Over 30 years as a professional photographer I've used Canon
for the main part, switching from Olympus in 1988 - went from
OM4's and OM3's to the EOS1

EOS 1 (x2)
EOS 1RS
EOS 5
EOS 1n (x2)
EOS D2000 (first digital)
EOS 30D
EOS 1D (x2)
EOS 1D Mk2 (x2)
EOS 5D
EOS 1D Mk3 (x2)
EOS 5D Mk2
EOS 1D Mk4
EOS 70D
EOS 1DX (x2)
EOS 1DX Mk2 

The last camera on the list is without doubt the best camera
I've ever used and I think I'll add a 2nd before the year is out.

Still got a 1n and the 1RS which I must run a roll of film through sometime soon.
Really liked shooting with the RS - when the Fuji 800 film was launched the loss
of light due to the mirror became pretty negligible.

The worst was probably the 1D Mk3 in many ways - the D2000 wasn't a great
camera but was state of the art at the time and the Kodak sensor gave great
colours - hated the HDD memory cards it used which had a habit of just chucking it!!

Good fun remembering all these!!


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 25, 2017)

In the early EOS days I was very much in the Nikon camp. (And Pentax for 6x7). Looking at those images of the early EOS cameras reminds me of how I hated those Canons ! With the exception of the 1 series I thought they were aesthetically vile ! Probably wrongly in hindsight; I'd have probably produced technically better images with them. 

So my introduction to EOS was the 5D, then the 5DII, and an M3 added later, if that really is an EOS.


----------



## leadin2 (Apr 25, 2017)

500D
5D Mark 2


----------



## RGF (Apr 25, 2017)

1D V
EOS 3
1D Mark II
60D
70D
7D M2
1D MIII
1Ds MII
1Ds MIII
1D MIV
5DSr
5D M2
5D M3
5D M4
1Dx
1Dx MII

Probably missed one or two models


----------



## RGF (Apr 25, 2017)

To Canon - You have come a long way baby


----------



## canonic (Apr 25, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> The Canon EOS system was introduced in March of 1987, and <a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTECduYfWnI">Digital Camera Warehouse</a> and compiled a visual history of all EOS SLR/DSLRs since the first EOS 650 35mm SLR all the way to the latest EOS 77D from Canon.</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



... and then came A9


----------



## sailingsilkeborg (Apr 25, 2017)

10D
20D
40D
50D
5D Mark II
5D Mark III


----------



## james75 (Apr 26, 2017)

2007 - Rebel xti & 40d
2014 - 6d
2017 - 6dii hopefully


----------



## asphotographics (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice video. My EOS bodies:

Elan
Elan 7
10D
30D
M
M3
M5

That’s 26 years of EOS for me. I still own them all. For the past two weeks I have been enjoying shooting with my EF 80-200mm f/2.8L (released in 1989) on my M5!

My next EOS body will be a FF MILC, fingers crossed.


----------



## C4RBON (Apr 27, 2017)

2010 - 450D/ Rebel XSi - still own
2013 - 70D - sold
2014 - M - still own
2015 - 5DS - current camera

I like the new M5/6 and will probably get one to use for travel/hiking once the price drops. I am looking forward to the 6D2 as well. It could be a 2nd FF body for me, depending on its capability.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Apr 30, 2017)

My Mother's film Rebel (still have)
Digital Rebel (sold)
30D (sold)
5D (sold)
6D (still going strong)
M (sold)
M3 (have - not sure what to do with it)
M5 (have - I rather like the camera; the lenses not so much)


----------



## jolyonralph (May 5, 2017)

[deep intake of breath] Ok...

My *current* list of EOS cameras:

EOS 650 x2
EOS 620
EOS 600 x2
EOS 630 
EOS 1
EOS RT
EOS 1000F (broken)
EOS 10S
EOS 700 x2
EOS 100
EOS Elan
EOS 1000FN x3 (one of these is my very first EOS)
EOS 5
EOS 500
EOS 5000 x2
EOS 500N
EOS 50E x2 (one with broken door hinge)
EOS IX 7
EOS 300 x3
EOS 3000
EOS 30
EOS 300V
EOS 300D (my first digital)
EOS 20D (sold it a couple of years ago and then got it given back to me)
EOS 500D (currently on long term loan)
EOS 550D (currently up for sale)
EOS 1100D (converted to infra-red - now up for sale)
EOS 5D Mark I 
EOS 5D Mark III (on long term loan)
EOS M
EOS M3 (converted to full spectrum)
EOS 5DSR (my primary camera)
EOS 7D (my backup APS-C which I hardly ever use now and will probably sell)
EOS M5

No, I don't think I have a problem. I'm sure I don't.

Oh, I also had a 40D and a 1200D for a while, but they've gone.


----------



## Cheekysascha (May 7, 2017)

Eos 600D

Eos 5D mark iii two fo them

Eos 1DX, two of them but sold one now to afford the mark ii

Eos 5DS

Eos 1DX Mark ii.


----------

